# Tell me about Regis Development



## Guest

Can anyone give me any information on Regis Development, located in Phoenix, AZ. I am located in Northern California, and they have contacted me about being an "approved vendor" for them. I would like some feed back from you guys, before I make a decision. Thanks


----------



## Guest

Did you become a vendor for Regis?


----------



## Guest

Yes I was a vendor but due to the way they conduct business not anymore


----------



## Guest

Yes they have no business ethics what's so ever. I have done work for them for a year now and stopped once because they never paid on time. They begged me to return and do work after they paid me off. Now this second time theyowe me around 15000 and cant pay and want to make payment arrangemets of 973.00 a week. How do these guys stay in business??!! Oh they pay us when they want and what they want. I'm glad you stopped working for them.


----------



## Guest

*Re-Regis law suit*

I forgot to mention that a cpl of companies agreed to the payment plan and a specific amount money offered but Regis sends what ever they want or maybe nothing at all. Now that means that they are in breach twice.


----------



## Guest

They hold a California contractors license cslb.gov. I would also file a complaint with the cslb also. Licensed contractors have bonds in Ca which although they are small $$ amounts $15k you could pursue that maybe? Also if they lose their bond or license they will not be able to do business in CA. (Until they get a new one under another name.) We are not even signed up with them and they email me with approved jobs that are hundred of miles away for silly things like installing light globes.


----------



## Guest

yes thanks for the info. we are also going to throw a lien on the properties and contact fannie mae about this.


----------



## Guest

*Regis*

This post has been removed under advisement


----------



## Guest

Cruz, I had talked to mike about joining up and taking Regis to court and filing a complaint with the cslb but Regis had told me that if I stop using social media and speak the truth they will pay me, well they paid me a few thousand dollars but then stopped that's why I didn't pursue anything else, now I'm just fed up and I'm ready to do what ever it is inhale to do to get justice. I am taking it further and contacting Fannie Mae and other companies they do work for. A manager from Regis contacted me About starting another company and giving higher estimates so he could drive the prices higher for all the companies (I have emails supporting my claims) and wanting kickbacks, anyway it's a long story but damaging for them because i let corporate know about thins but still kept the manager there which looks really bad. Please contact me if you want to talk to me about this.


----------



## thanohano44

JavierPerezlv said:


> Cruz, I had talked to mike about joining up and taking Regis to court and filing a complaint with the cslb but Regis had told me that if I stop using social media and speak the truth they will pay me, well they paid me a few thousand dollars but then stopped that's why I didn't pursue anything else, now I'm just fed up and I'm ready to do what ever it is inhale to do to get justice. I am taking it further and contacting Fannie Mae and other companies they do work for. A manager from Regis contacted me About starting another company and giving higher estimates so he could drive the prices higher for all the companies (I have emails supporting my claims) and wanting kickbacks, anyway it's a long story but damaging for them because i let corporate know about thins but still kept the manager there which looks really bad. Please contact me if you want to talk to me about this.


Yes, Leo is a damn crook. They told me the same thing. One the first job they assigned me. I told them I also needed a $1200 trip charge for the job to give them a bid to drive up into northern Arizona.


----------



## Guest

Yes he is but I am dedicated to bringing them down and exposing them if you have any information or anything you think can help me in exposing them in fraud kickbacks or anything please email me directly, I might even get you paid if your owed any money.


----------



## thanohano44

JavierPerezlv said:


> Yes he is but I am dedicated to bringing them down and exposing them if you have any information or anything you think can help me in exposing them in fraud kickbacks or anything please email me directly, I might even get you paid if your owed any money.


I haven't done any work for them. But their subs I've run into while doing their hack work. Those ****a stole a trash pump and generator from a property I was draining 2 pools on.


----------



## Guest

Hi would you be kind enough to e mail me about Regis in Phoenix Arizona thanks Miles my e mail is [email protected]


----------



## Guest

I sure can give me a minute and I'll email you.


----------



## Guest

I think that I know what they do. I think they have people with out licenses do work and then not pay them, don't be afraid if they told you they can come back at you and ask for what they paid. Contact me


----------



## thanohano44

JavierPerezlv said:


> I think that I know what they do. I think they have people with out licenses do work and then not pay them, don't be afraid if they told you they can come back at you and ask for what they paid. Contact me


I've never worked for them. I signed up back in 2009 when it was slow. I saw their prices at a meet and greet and told them their prices were lower than whale **** and left. They kept emailing me. They offered to pay is more and give us volume. I just didn't like that Leo bastard. A few of my subs worked for them. They took a majority of the work we had from FAS by undercutting us so bad. Soon after FAS lost Fannie Mar in AZ.


----------



## Guest

This is what I got last night from Regis. I can't believe they said that I'm lying and making things up when other people on here are saying the same!!! This just motivates me more.



Re:*********Notice To Cease And Desist*Dear Mr. Perez:*We are corresponding with you regarding certain untrue and unwarranted statements that you have made about Regis Development, Inc.**These statements consist of nothing but fabrication, innuendo, and rank speculation.**Legally, these statements constitute defamation, business disparagement, injurious falsehoods, and tortious interference with Regis’ business.*Regis will not stand idly by and allow this misconduct to continue, and therefore issues this cease and desist letter which is effective immediately.*Regis hereby demands that you immediately cease and desist in making and/or publishing defamatory statements and/or injurious falsehoods, whether the statements are made by you or by some third party.**Additionally, Regis hereby demands that you immediately cease and desist in disparaging its business and/or tortiously interfering with its business.*Please understand that Regis has no desire to restrict legitimate free speech.**Regis strongly believes that free speech is important for the dissemination of accurate and truthful information; however, your statements are neither accurate nor truthful.**Worse still, they have the potential to cause irreparable injury to Regis and Regis’ reputation.***This correspondence notifies you that if you persist in making statements that defame Regis, disparage its business, and tortiously interfere with its business, then Regis will pursue any and all available remedies, including the filing of a lawsuit against you, in order to protect itself and its interests.**Regis will seek any and all remedies to the full extent permissible under the law, including, but not limited to, equitable relief, monetary damages, and full attorneys’ fees.*Regis expects your immediate compliance with this cease and desist letter. Your anticipated cooperation in this matter is greatly appreciated.*Very truly yours,**Scott J. StoneGeneral CounselRegis Development Inc


----------



## Guest

Javier 
Hi javier good luck with your case 
I hope you recover everything due to you '
i just wanted to offer some advice (and i am no legal pro ) but i noticed this post to you 

Registered User



Trade: REO
Join Date: Jul 2012
Posts: 1
Re: Tell Me About Regis Development
Hi would you be kind enough to e mail me about Regis in Phoenix Arizona thanks Miles my e mail @@@@@@@@@
this person has 1 post here !!! i would be carefull about revealing any evidence you have against the fore mentioned company to anyone that you do not know well !!!
this guy could in fact be a lawyer for them looking to get you to say something they can use against you 
i would say proceed with your attorney and any other avenues licencing boards ,and any other remedies you can ie leins /reporting to fanny mae 
but would advise against discussing this with folks you" dont know well "gather as much evidence as you can through trusted sources document the other stories here ie printouts and maybee confirm with the posters if you know and trust them only 
sorry if i seem paranoid but that request from1 post guy is shady in my opinion then the letter you received after seems based on whatever email you sent him 
just sayin be care full brother 
good luck 
disclaimer :
This content is my personal opinion only and does not represent the opinion of c t or its advertisers or affiliates furthermore if this opinion seems to be directed at any entity real or fictional is merely coincidental and not directed at ant entity real or imagined that is all   

ps i would forward any communications regarding said ( purely coincidental un implied entity) (real or fictional ) to your very real attorney as well as your local attorney general 
THAT IS ALL LOL 
god bless america and free speech


----------



## Guest

Nelson Finish C said:


> Can anyone give me any information on Regis Development, located in Phoenix, AZ. I am located in Northern California, and they have contacted me about being an "approved vendor" for them. I would like some feed back from you guys, before I make a decision. Thanks


Did you get your answer Nelson?

Damn guys sorry to hear y'all getting ripped in a otherwise wiggy economy anyway


----------



## thanohano44

j_sims said:


> Did you get your answer Nelson?
> 
> Damn guys sorry to hear y'all getting ripped in a otherwise wiggy economy anyway


Regis doesn't have a good reputation anywhere. They're fooling themselves. Tell Leo to stop hiring felons and illegal aliens.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info I Will be sending all the info I have to the attorney general plus I will be contacting the contractors board in California, Nevada and Arizona. I have a meeting with one of the companies later today.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Regis doesn't have a good reputation anywhere. They're fooling themselves. Tell Leo to stop hiring felons and illegal aliens.


I don't do none of that stuff .. :laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

Leo G said:


> I don't do none of that stuff .. :laughing:


You're not lucky Leo. Lol


----------



## Guest

I haven't posted anything on my website, LinkedIn or here due to my son being in the hospital and being diagnosed with leukemia. I will get back on track and take down Regis, especially now!!!! Stay tuned to see what happens!!!


----------



## Guest

*leo and aaron*

Do not do business w/ regis period...they are in business to rip off vendors...thats how they make money...not to mention so many lawsuits now theve lost all fannie mae etc and are out of business..they went from 10 employees to 3 and owe me 50k..leo has never called me one time in 1 year of doing business...ive liened 20 properties and have contacted all boards and am in contact w/ wells fargo
they are done


----------



## Guest

I have found out that they use people without contractors licences give them big job and then don't pay them. I think that's illegal!!! And this is coming from someone that used to work for them.


----------



## BBJP

JavierPerezlv said:


> I have found out that they use people without contractors licences give them big job and then don't pay them. I think that's illegal!!! And this is coming from someone that used to work for them.


That's the current name of the game in PP and has been for several years now.


----------



## Guest

Things are going to get a lot worse for Regis. I heard they are starting a new venture since Regis has a bad rep. Everyday obtain more evidence and find more ppl That want to do somethin g about Regis


----------



## Guest

I have one piece of advice for everyone doing pp work l, everyone should demand to get paid with in 20 days of doing the work so just incase they don't pay you can put a Lein on the property.


----------



## SwiftRes

JavierPerezlv said:


> I have one piece of advice for everyone doing pp work l, everyone should demand to get paid with in 20 days of doing the work so just incase they don't pay you can put a Lein on the property.


That's state specific. I have 90 days.


----------



## Guest

In michigan you have 90 days and in order to have a legal lein you have to have a builders license. Anybody can file a lein but when it comes down to it a judge will throw the lein out unless you have a valid michigan license in one of the trades


----------



## Guest

i know exactly what you mean. i have done work for them and i didnt have a contractors license at the time and they paid me more than 500.00 per invoice. now they owe me a lot of money and i want to help you. call me 415-846-4467.
i have invoices i can give you or i could write out a statement. i would also like to join in the lawsuit .


----------



## Guest

I would gladly take anything you can give me. I actually have an appointment with cslb on Friday. So the more info I can get and evidence the better. I will call you around noon. Thanks again.


----------



## ravallc

*Contact Me*

JavierPerezlv- Could you contact me at [email protected]. I've been ripped off by them too


----------



## vini

I had to threaten them with small claims, took over 90 days to get payed but after my threat i got a check within a few days.

I got the truth from one of there employees who told me what was going on I should have gone to CSLB I didnt even think about that but I won't be doing another job again for them, first time burned i'm done no second third chances.


----------



## thanohano44

vini said:


> I had to threaten them with small claims, took over 90 days to get payed but after my threat i got a check within a few days.
> 
> I got the truth from one of there employees who told me what was going on I should have gone to CSLB I didnt even think about that but I won't be doing another job again for them, first time burned i'm done no second third chances.


Is Paid the same as payed?


----------



## vini

SPELLING NANNY ON PATROL :thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro

thanohano44 said:


> Is Paid the same as payed?


LOL!
I fight the urge to post like this almost every time I log in.


----------



## JFMURFY

SwiftRes said:


> That's state specific. I have 90 days.


With an exception for Accepted Bids with language in "your terms"...
" Payment Due-Net 30 days upon receipt of Invoice"


----------



## Cleanupman

They sab for FAS...they have outstanding debts of 8k with one company, 40k with another here.
In addition they demand a PCR for free...on everything
Another Subber that needs to leave the industry...


----------



## Javierperezlv

*Crooks*

They are still stealing from people? They should be in jail, they know what they are doing!! That my claim that they don't but they are they are conspiring to do this to people!!! Speak up people don't be affraid!! You can email me directly at [email protected] i have gotten more money that they owe me but they still have a balance with me.


----------



## REO Contractor Pro

*Do not do business with regis*

I have had to put a lien on properties because REGIS DEVELOPMENT refuses to pay old invoices. DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH REGIS!!!!! If any one is having problems getting paid you need to threaten a lien on the particular property and contact their lawyer his name is Scott Stone his number is 602-268-2863 ext 1038. Also, contact Ed Hines at LPS who is the regional network manager at LPS and let him know you are not getting paid by Regis. LPS is one of the main clients for REGIS.

Edward Hines
Regional Network Manager
Network Management Office
LPS Field Services, Inc.
30825 Aurora Rd., Solon OH 44139
Office: 440.633.4518
Cell: 440.823.4365
Fax: 720.566.8771
[email protected]
www.LPSVCS.com


----------



## Javierperezlv

*They belong in jail!!!*

Scott doesn't do anything they'll tell you that they want to pay and that they want to set up a payment plan and them nothing. I know what they do and how they do it. Everything will come out soon enough!!! They belong in jail!!! They conspire to do illegal things in my opinion. Can we make a citizens arrest ??!!! If any one has emails about Regis regarding the vendor package pls contact me I would like to take a look at it and if you had just a handy man licensee and you did work for them for 500.00 and they didnt pay you don't be affraid. I can almost guarantee that nothing will be filed against you if we can prove illegal acts.


----------



## Cleanupman

Hey check the thread I posted "Legal Commettiee" and get this group information.
This is a case of a "subber" not paying for services...
Regis was recruiting on other networking site that I participate with and they hav e been run off them for this type of activity...
I gaghly recomend contacting the NPPG with your info...banding together is better than satnding alone on issues like this...I know Regis in only a regional...but the contract was huge...


----------



## thanohano44

Javierperezlv said:


> Scott doesn't do anything they'll tell you that they want to pay and that they want to set up a payment plan and them nothing. I know what they do and how they do it. Everything will come out soon enough!!! They belong in jail!!! They conspire to do illegal things in my opinion. Can we make a citizens arrest ??!!! If any one has emails about Regis regarding the vendor package pls contact me I would like to take a look at it and if you had just a handy man licensee and you did work for them for 500.00 and they didnt pay you don't be affraid. I can almost guarantee that nothing will be filed against you if we can prove illegal acts.


You mean to tell me that these guys who were paying $5 recuts still couldn't pay people? Lucky Lou ain't so lucky.


----------



## baybuildingandmaintenance

Hey Javier,

I did a lot of work for Regis in California under a different name. At the time I ony had a handy man license. I did a lot of work for them for over $500. I would like to help you in any way that I can. Please contact me @ [email protected].


----------



## Cleanupman

baybuildingandmaintenance said:


> Hey Javier,
> 
> I did a lot of work for Regis in California under a different name. At the time I ony had a handy man license. I did a lot of work for them for over $500. I would like to help you in any way that I can. Please contact me @ [email protected].


 
Regis has always been a development company.
What type "help" can you provide???


----------



## Javierperezlv

ok regis tried to negotiate with me again but they keep giving me the run around. im done playing the waiting game. i will contact nslb and clsb and finaly give them what they have been asking for. all vendors for regis will not have immunity from fines or possible prossecution unless you contact me and join in the demise of regis development. i will be the first to admit publcy that i did work for regis with out a contractors license in nevada and california totaling in 90,000, so for all you handy men out there do not be affraid, if you join me i will guarantee NO FINES OR PENALTIES. I will go to the boards this friday!! please check out the following websites for info. 
http://www.nvcontractorsboard.com/working_with_contractors.html


*NRS 624.600 Required disclosures by general building contractor.* A general building contractor shall provide in writing to the owner of a single-family residence with whom he has contracted:

The name, license number, business address and telephone number of:
(a) All subcontractors with whom he has contracted on the project; and
(b) All persons who furnish materials of the value of $500 or more to be used
in the project.
A notice that a person described in subsection 1 may record a notice of lien
upon the residence of the owner and any building, structure and improvement
thereon pursuant to the provisions of NRS 108.226.
An informational form, whose contents must be prescribed by the Board,
regarding:
(a) Contractors pursuant to chapter 624 of NRS; and
(b) Mechanics’ and material-men’s liens pursuant to chapter 108 of NRS1


----------



## Javierperezlv

i forgot this as wel for nevada



Provide work or materials valued at $500.00 or more for the repair or improvement of the property;
Be licensed, if required, to perform the work;
Timely provide a “Notice of Right to Lien” if he does not have a direct contract with the homeowner;
Provide a “Notice of Intent To Lien” fifteen (15) days before recording his mechanics lien;
Timely record his mechanics lien (formally called a “Notice of Lien”); and
Timely file a lawsuit to foreclose the mechanics lien within six (6) months of recording the lien.














here is the website for caifornia.

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/GeneralInformation/FAQs/


----------

